# Desk with sliding tray for 88-key keyboard - what's your experience?



## musicalweather (Jul 16, 2022)

So, I'm moving, and possibly revamping my studio in the process. I have my eye on a sit/stand desk with a sliding tray for my Hammer 88 Pro. Perhaps something like this. I'm wondering if any of you have AZ Studio Workstations and how satisfied you are with them. In particular, I would like to know if the keyboard stays put when it is pulled out, and also whether the tray pulled out creates any awkwardness in working on a computer on the desk. Also, if your keyboard has lots of sliders, knobs, and pads (as the Hammer 88 Pro does), are you able to access them when the keyboard is pulled out?

As far as alternatives, I see that Studio Desk and Output offer some alternatives. Any others? (I have perused the "Show Me Your D...esk" thread. Lots of cool, custom made stuff there -- wish I had the skills for that.)

Thanks for any info.


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 16, 2022)

I could not tell you about that particular desk as I built my own. The weight of the keyboard and how smooth you want it to glide makes a difference with what sliders they use. I used ACCURIDES on mine. They were pretty sturdy but geereeezzz. After 20 years of cats jumping up and down off the damn keyboard they did eventually bend slightly. Nick B. can help maybe?


----------



## antihero151 (Jul 16, 2022)

If you want to spend less money (like maybe a lot less), maybe build your own desk that doesn't have its own dedicated Keyboard tray. This is what i recommend/do. Get a nice 88key stand from like K&M Something like this , Or a Z stand https://www.amazon.com/Plixio-Piano-Keyboard-Stand-Adjustable/dp/B07574VQPQ/ref=pd_lpo_3?pd_rd_i=B07574VQPQ&psc=1 (like this random one i found on amazon.) You can put caster wheels on these. Then You can build a table over your keyboard and be able to adjust your keyboards position further back or closer to you depending on if you're playing it or just sitting using the computer browsing the internet. This way you won't always have to deal with a keyboard tray no matter what, and if you allow enough room for the keyboard to roll back far enough, you can free room for your knees, plus you don't have to support the weight of the keyboard from the desk alone.


----------



## davidson (Jul 17, 2022)

The Studiodesk Orbit is an outstanding piece of gear, it's insanely solid and feels like it will last forever. The keyboard tray doesn't move at all when you pull it part way out and also has a fully locked out position if wanted. I couldn't be happier with it, and if you know what a miserable complaining fkr I am, that's high praise indeed.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 17, 2022)

antihero151 said:


> If you want to spend less money (like maybe a lot less), maybe build your own desk that doesn't have its own dedicated Keyboard tray. This is what i recommend/do. Get a nice 88key stand from like K&M Something like this , Or a Z stand https://www.amazon.com/Plixio-Piano-Keyboard-Stand-Adjustable/dp/B07574VQPQ/ref=pd_lpo_3?pd_rd_i=B07574VQPQ&psc=1 (like this random one i found on amazon.) You can put caster wheels on these. Then You can build a table over your keyboard and be able to adjust your keyboards position further back or closer to you depending on if you're playing it or just sitting using the computer browsing the internet. This way you won't always have to deal with a keyboard tray no matter what, and if you allow enough room for the keyboard to roll back far enough, you can free room for your knees, plus you don't have to support the weight of the keyboard from the desk alone.


This is more or less what I did, but as my desk is on a (thin) carpet, I glued Teflon furniture sliders to the bottom of the Z stand.


----------



## 76111 (Jul 25, 2022)

Second vote for furniture sliders on the bottom of the stand, as Alex Fraser suggests. Carpet here in my office/studio is regular household bedroom carpeting, and the sliders do the trick: I'm able to slide the keyboard out to use it, then slide it back under the desk with relative ease, but it does not walk away from me while I'm playing. Plus, no locking to mess with, as you would with wheels or casters.

But, use caution: sliders on carpet might be a real, real bad idea, if you live in a very dry climate, unless you take appropriate steps to keep static buildup to a minimum (or your synth's case is all plastic, I suppose).


----------



## agarner32 (Jul 26, 2022)

This is what purchased a few years ago and couldn’t be happier. They are not cheap, but I love the desk. The keyboard drawer is super solid with heavy duty hardware.

Monkwood


----------



## becolossal (Jul 26, 2022)

Output Platform + K&M Omega stand + $6 furniture sliders here. I'm 6'2" so my legs sometimes brush the bottom of the keyboard, but it's the best solution I've found to get a full 88 keys under the desktop and be able to get them comfortably out of the way when they are not needed. I don't recommend a Z-stand in this configuration unless you hate your shins.


----------



## carlc (Aug 7, 2022)

I bought an SCS (Sound Construction & Supply) Keyboard Desk 61-key when I remodeled my home studio 2 years ago. It is super-sturdy and the keyboard slide-out is rock solid. It is available in different finishes and you can optionally buy a motorized keyboard slide-out. It is not sit-stand, but I achieve that with a desktop riser (lots available online). 









Sound Construction Supply SCS Keyboard 61 Studio Desk Black/Walnut | Reverb


The Sound Construction Supply Keyboard 61 Key Desk makes a perfect music composition workstation. It’s sliding height adjustable (up to 6.5″) keyboard controller drawer leaves an open desktop design which provides ample space for desktop fader control surfaces or desktop audio mixers and key...




reverb.com





What I will say is that I hardly ever pull out the keyboard drawer. I bought an Arturia Keylab MkII with lots of faders, DAW transport controls, scrub wheel, drum pads, etc. thinking I would use it as a control surface. However, since those controls are in the back of the keyboard, I have to pull the tray WAY out to access them. At that point, I have rolled my chair back and I am too far away to use the mouse & QWERTY keyboard, and quite far from the monitor. Instead, I find myself sticking my hands under the desk to play the keyboard, and ignoring all the other controls. I may buy a smaller desktop control surface in the future. I underestimated how much I still depend on my mouse & QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Aug 7, 2022)

Because of all the aggravation with trying to find the correct desk and none of the people that offered to build one actually dedicating time to even make a sketch for me with the correct slider to hold my NI S88 MkII, I went with the combination from K&M of 18950 Table-style keyboard stand plus 18806 Trolley for Keyboard Stands. The Output desk is not suitable for my NI keyboard (they have a list of compatible keyboards and mine is not supported).









Table-style keyboard stand


The world-renowned table-style keyboard stand has been upgraded. With a height adjustment range from 600 - 1000 mm the keyboard stand can now be used while standing or sitting. Adjusting the table…




www.k-m.de













Trolley for Keyboard Stands


„Keep on Rolling“- The unique trolley keeps your keyboard stand on the move. The trolley provides extra mobility on stage, in rehearsal rooms or at home. The trolley is suited for all…




www.k-m.de





It's not pretty but it really works for me.


----------



## gbar (Aug 10, 2022)

I just got my new audio workstation from mgeardesigns this week. 

There was about a 7 week wait, and then it came flat packed, so there was a bit of thinking as my brain switched into 3D puzzle mode, but assembly was not bad, but .... you need a very short #2 Roberston screwdriver for some of the tight places (or some kind of good ratchet with a no 2 roberston bit). Other than that, I assembled it myself in about a day with lots of breaks because I am out-of-shape (I am a trapazoid, just kidding).

Anyway, I still have to populate my racks and put my studio space back together, but here's a glimpse of a customized design I had them make for me (now I need that 88 key controller !).


----------



## Aldunate (Aug 10, 2022)

I built it the other way around. The tray is for typing.
Its the only way Ive found for piano playing and typing.
I can't stand the MIDI Controller moving. The typing keyboard does move a little bit when its fully open but its the best workflow for me at the moment.
I use K&M Omega Stands.


----------



## goalie composer (Aug 10, 2022)

Bought this late last year and have been enjoying it ever since. The tray is a little low for my legs but it's not a major concern for me 









Glorious Sound Desk Pro black


Studio Desk 2 Rack spaces with 3 U for equipment in 19" format, Extendable shelf for keyboards (up to 88 keys - max. 142.5 cm) can be mounted in 4 height settings, Maximum load capacity of keyboard shelf: 12.5 kg, Worktop surface with increased...




www.thomann.de


----------



## Pier (Aug 12, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> I built it the other way around. The tray is for typing.
> Its the only way Ive found for piano playing and typing.
> I can't stand the MIDI Controller moving. The typing keyboard does move a little bit when its fully open but its the best workflow for me at the moment.
> I use K&M Omega Stands.


Oooohh what a great idea!

I think it's the first time I've ever seen this solution.


----------



## Aldunate (Aug 12, 2022)

Pier said:


> Oooohh what a great idea!
> 
> I think it's the first time I've ever seen this solution.


Its so simple, its like it has been in front of my nose all this time.
It could be improved with a third slider for better stability though.


----------



## Pier (Aug 12, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> Its so simple, its like it has been in front of my nose all this time.
> It could be improved with a third slider for better stability though.


Another improvement could be to have the tray be part of the desk itself. You'd gain 1 inch in height and it would look better when closed 

Something like this:







Although it would probably be a lot of work...

Edit:

On second thought this might not work since the the drawer slides would eat up probably half inch below the tray and that might hit the controller.


----------



## Aldunate (Aug 12, 2022)

Pier said:


> Another improvement could be to have the tray be part of the desk itself. You'd gain 1 inch in height and it would look better when closed
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


That was the issue with sliders and knobs, but an integrated idea would be great.


----------



## Pier (Aug 12, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> That was the issue with sliders and knobs, but an integrated idea would be great.


Maybe something like this instead with the sliders on the sides


----------



## hag01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Hey, I also moved three month ago.
I asked myself similar questions before moving.
Eventually instead of tray, I ordered this exact keyboard stand:

It's totally awesome. I don't have experience with a tray but I thought it will be better, and it is good indeed.
About the buttons on the keyboard, I thought it could be a problem, therefor I decided on M-Audio Hammer 88(not Pro) and additionally KORG NanoKontrol Studio on the desk.
And I ordered custom desk with custom dimensions from a carpentry shop.
This setup worked great for me.
Eventually I returned some of my equipment to my mother's apartment for meanwhile, and I'm dividing my time between the two apartments, but the keyboard stand, the Hammer 88, and the desk are still here, among other things.


----------



## Mark Steven (Aug 13, 2022)

musicalweather said:


> So, I'm moving, and possibly revamping my studio in the process. I have my eye on a sit/stand desk with a sliding tray for my Hammer 88 Pro. Perhaps something like this. I'm wondering if any of you have AZ Studio Workstations and how satisfied you are with them. In particular, I would like to know if the keyboard stays put when it is pulled out, and also whether the tray pulled out creates any awkwardness in working on a computer on the desk. Also, if your keyboard has lots of sliders, knobs, and pads (as the Hammer 88 Pro does), are you able to access them when the keyboard is pulled out?
> 
> As far as alternatives, I see that Studio Desk and Output offer some alternatives. Any others? (I have perused the "Show Me Your D...esk" thread. Lots of cool, custom made stuff there -- wish I had the skills for that.)
> 
> Thanks for any info.


Thank you for starting this thread on studio furniture inquiries. After reading though a lot of the replies, I found a very cool, flexible solution. I purchased a VIVO Black Manual Height Adjustable Stand Up Desk Frame with Hand Crank System ( motorized version also available ), Ergonomic Standing 2 Leg Workstation, DESK-V101M on Amazon for $189.99. This allows for a fully custom sized desktop and fully adjustable height, even for standing. 

Frame Dimensions and Compatibility - Frame Length: 39" to 61.5", Frame Height: 29" to 48". Recommended table top measurements: Length of 40” to 80”, Width of 24 to 32”, and a Thickness of 3/4” and greater.
Hand Crank System - Simple crank system using minimal effort to adjust to your desired sitting and standing height.
Telescopic Height Adjustment - The strong legs use telescopic adjustment transitioning from sitting to standing in no time.
Sturdy 154 lbs Support - All steel construction and a thick leg support system hold weights up to 154 lbs.
You'll have to source a suitable desk top to work with this frame but the specs on the adjustable frame allow for a huge variety of desktop sizes and materials. I purchased a Titan Fitness Universal Desktop 30 X 60 at a steal of a price at $89.97 with no shipping costs. It came FedEx, no running around to the home improvement and lumber yards.



https://www.titan.fitness/organize/standing-desks/desk-tops/universal-desk-top---30-inch-x-60-inch-black/403029.html?utm_source=Klaviyo&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Ongoing-TF-Transactional-SFCCOrderConfirmation%20%28Xhpw5N%29&bxid=01G9X2SVXMCESPY5B4XRFJ17RX&_kx=noupRiFOA3FEeTFyz7VVF7_VLq3WHzEPAqHjE3BNX48%3D.RTDPcf



I combined this approach with a Pyle Universal Keyboard Heavy-Duty Electronic Organ Holder Rack Portable Piano Stand w/Adjustable Height and Width, Protective Rubber Discs PKST58 also on Amazon for $99.99. This allows the 88 MIDI Keyboard to slide under the desktop with plenty of adjustable legroom since it does not use a criss-cross support and the VIVO desk frame cranks to accommodate any height. 

This allows for full height and width adjustment to fit any room situation. Hope this helps everyone.
​

​


----------



## musicalweather (Aug 13, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> I built it the other way around. The tray is for typing.
> Its the only way Ive found for piano playing and typing.
> I can't stand the MIDI Controller moving. The typing keyboard does move a little bit when its fully open but its the best workflow for me at the moment.
> I use K&M Omega Stands.


An interesting idea. Where is the mouse for your keyboard? Or is that a trackpad sitting on the upper right hand corner of your keyboard?


----------



## Aldunate (Aug 13, 2022)

musicalweather said:


> An interesting idea. Where is the mouse for your keyboard? Or is that a trackpad sitting on the upper right hand corner of your keyboard?


It’s on a lower table on my right.
The table height is great for just letting your arm drop. 
I find that with most setups you are using a lot of bad hand and wrist movements.
I almost do not use the trackpad because of this same reason.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 13, 2022)

agarner32 said:


> This is what purchased a few years ago and couldn’t be happier. They are not cheap, but I love the desk. The keyboard drawer is super solid with heavy duty hardware.
> 
> Monkwood


This seems steep at over $5K. But I saw this one at half the price with sit/stand motors but a wood desk, Pretty cool for $2100








SIT/STAND Music Studio Desk Adjustable-height Keyboard Tray - Etsy


This Desks item by SoundesignStudio has 752 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Chatsworth, CA. Listed on Aug 12, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Vik (Aug 13, 2022)

I've tried a few sliding-tray solutions, but none of them gave me what I wanted: a perfect angle/position for playing and a perfect angle/position for writing. They are also bulky and pricey, so I use a different solution: two monitors (most if the time, with the same image). When I write, I write on a keyboard which is placed on a regular table, with the Apple keyboard and an iMac in front of me. When I play, I rotate my chair 45 degrees (and move the chair a little), and have placed another monitor just behind the Kawai VPC1 keyboard. This can be done either with two sets of mouse/computer keyboard, or with only one set (bluetooth keyboard and bluetooth mouse).

It's the best solution I've ever had. The second monitor has two inputs, and is also connected to my old Mac Pro, should I need it: If I put the iMac in sleep mode and turn on the Mac Pro, that second monitor automatically shows the Mac Pro content.


----------



## JBrijs (Dec 6, 2022)

musicalweather said:


> So, I'm moving, and possibly revamping my studio in the process. I have my eye on a sit/stand desk with a sliding tray for my Hammer 88 Pro. Perhaps something like this. I'm wondering if any of you have AZ Studio Workstations and how satisfied you are with them. In particular, I would like to know if the keyboard stays put when it is pulled out, and also whether the tray pulled out creates any awkwardness in working on a computer on the desk. Also, if your keyboard has lots of sliders, knobs, and pads (as the Hammer 88 Pro does), are you able to access them when the keyboard is pulled out?
> 
> As far as alternatives, I see that Studio Desk and Output offer some alternatives. Any others? (I have perused the "Show Me Your D...esk" thread. Lots of cool, custom made stuff there -- wish I had the skills for that.)
> 
> Thanks for any info.



Do you know Soundbird? They make cool quality studio desks. They're located in Belgium, Europe.


----------

